# Radiohead - OK Computer Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Radiohead
Album: OK Computer
Year: 1997
Genre(s): Alternative Rock, Art Rock

I wasn't a big fan of this one. The guitar tones used and vocals often got on my nerves, and it was overall too depressing-sounding for my tastes. If I were to pick some highlight tracks, they would be "Let Down", "No Surprises" and "Lucky", since they didn't annoy me at all.

1/5 - Hate


----------

